# H: Empire W: $$$, GK, Terminators



## OldHat (May 18, 2009)

*H: Huge Empire Army W: Army Swap*

Here is what I am selling:

1x Grand Theogonist Volkmar
1x Captain BSB
1x Mounted Warrior Priest w/ GW (Plastic Conversion)
2x Master Engineer (Plastic Conversions)
1x Warrior Priest w/ GW (Metal)
10x Knights w/ GW (Converted)
30x Greatswords
90x Halberdiers 
45x Swordsmen 
~50x Unassembled Crossbowmen/Handgunners (mostly on-sprue!)
3x Great Cannon
2x Mortars
2x Helstorm Rockets
1x Empire Armybook
Battle Magic Card Set
Movement Trays

Pictures in this album:
http://s36.photobucket.com/albums/e46/OldHat02/ 

They are all unprimed and based on blank bases. I used this army for 'Ard Boyz last year (made it to Semi-Finals!) and am not so keen on Fantasy as much. I am looking to unload the whole lot of it and would gladly take cash, but am open for trading. I would love some new GK or Terminators (on-sprue or NiB ideally).

Really would trade almost anything for this! Make me some offers, please!


----------



## mason132 (Apr 25, 2011)

I dont have any thing what you asking for but i do have a unopenend box of black orcs if you would like to trade.


----------



## OldHat (May 18, 2009)

I don't want to break up the lot. If you mean trade them to bring down the price, I would be willing.


----------



## OldHat (May 18, 2009)

$525? Any takers?


----------



## OldHat (May 18, 2009)

$500? Anyone?


----------



## OldHat (May 18, 2009)

Added a list of "Wants", which I would be willing to trade for some or all of this lot, depending. Make me offers, people!


----------



## OldHat (May 18, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...946501&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_949

Added to eBay.


----------



## OldHat (May 18, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200627222965#ht_500wt_949

Reduced price! Anyone?!


----------



## OldHat (May 18, 2009)

Still looking to get rid of this army - which is now under a dense layer of dust!


----------

